# Wago 750 Klemmen im Einfamilienhaus



## MichaelH (23 Dezember 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

dies ist meine erster Beitrag in diesem Forum. Vor gut 13 Jahren habe ich eine Ausbildung zum Kommunikationselektroniker gemacht, arbeite aber seit gut 8 Jahren im Einkauf für elektronische Bauteile. 

Im kommenden Jahr werden wir wohl unser Einfamilienhaus bauen. Ich informiere mich nun schon seit gut einem Jahr über EIB und seine Vorteile. Nun wurde ich durch einen Elektiker auf den Einsatz einer SPS hingewiesen um Kosten zu sparen. 

Nachdem ich mich im Internet etwas schlau gemacht habe, bin ich zum Entschluss gekommen, dass eigentlich nur Wago bzw. Beckhoff-Klemmen das richtige für mich wären. Die Lichtsteuerung würde ich gerne mit der Daliklemme erschlagen. Da meine SPS Kenntnisse schon etwas zurückliegen stellt sich nun die Frage, inwieweit ich mich in solch einem System zurechtfinden würde.

Die Software Codesys habe ich mir bereits mal heruntergeladen und etwas probiert (erste Schritte mit Co...). Nun ja, ich denke mit der Programmierung in FUP würde ich zurecht kommen. 

Was mir etwas Kopfschmerzen bereitet, sind Punkte wie Jalousiesteuereung, Einzelraumregelung, Lichtszenen. Laut einigen Aussagen,  gibt es fertige Bibliotheken, die man einbinden kann. Sind diese Bibliotheken kostenfrei? Lassen sie sich in Codesys einbinden oder benötige ich eine zusätzliche Software? Falls ja, was kostet diese? Kann mir eventuell jemand Beispielprogramme für Standard Funktionen im EFH zusenden, damit ich diese nachvollziehen kann? 

Im Moment überlege ich, ob ich das Startekit2 von Wago + Daliklemme bestellen soll und etwas probiere. Ist davon ehr abzuraten oder kann man die Sache so angehen.

Besten Dank

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Anonymous (24 Dezember 2005)

Hallo,

siehe bei Beckhoff.de nach. Die haben auf der Homepage einige Beispiele für Gebäudeautomatisierung.

Beschäftige mich zur Zeit auch damit, Firma ist umgezogen und wir haben EIB, habe mir daher einen BC9000 von Beckhoff und eine KL6301 (EIB-Busklemme zum Senden/Empfangen) besorgt um Aktoren/Sensoren vom PC aus zu bedienen Rolläden, Dimmer... 

Sollte das funktionieren (frühestens in 4 Wochen-->das Projekt ist nur ein Hobby) melde ich mich wieder.

Bei Bibliotheken mussten wir bis jetzt nichts bezahlen (Habe beim Betreuer den Freischaltcode angefordert und bekommen), teilweise sind sie sowieso dabei.

Frohe Weihnachten


zerb


----------



## M_o_t (27 Dezember 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe bei mir die Wagocontroller verbaut. Und bin überzeugt das ich mehr Flexibilität und Funktionalität habe als mit EIB (habe meine Entscheidung für Wago also nicht bereut). Für Heizungsregelung hat soweit ich weiß Wago schon fertige Bausteine. Und meistens kannst die Bausteine in allen Codesys SPSen verwenden.

Gruß
M_o_t


----------



## MichaelH (27 Dezember 2005)

Hallo,

momentan stellt sich halt die Frage EIB oder SPS. 
Wie realisiert Ihr die Sollwertvorgabe für die Temperaturregler der einzelnen Räume? Regelt Ihr das zentral über ein Terminal? Wie gebt Ihr Nachtabsenkungen vor? Habt Ihr die Möglichkeit die Temperatur individuell in jedem Raum separat zu verstellen, falls ja wie macht Ihr das?

Ist der Programmieraufwand der SPS für die Gebäudeautomation für einen Laien erlernbar? Ich habe zwar mal ne Ausbildung zum Komm.-Elektroniker gemacht, allerding ist das schon ewig her. Oder ratet Ihr dann doch ehr zum EIB?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Oberchefe (27 Dezember 2005)

> Ist der Programmieraufwand der SPS für die Gebäudeautomation für einen Laien erlernbar?



Die Frage würde ich eher formulieren:
wieviel Zeit bist Du bereit, darin zu investieren. Du solltest bereit sein, Dich durch ein paar Hundert Seiten PDFs zu lesen (darin finden sich u.a. herstellerspezifische Eigenheiten). "F1" ist auch sehr oft hilfreich mit Beispielen. Für jemanden, der zum Beispiel etwas Visual Basic kann, stellt strukturierter Text nicht wirklich ein großes Problem dar.
EIB kann man auch nicht in 5 Minuten. Und die Regelungen müssen auch nicht immer als PID ausgeführt sein, als Sollwerteinstellung kann zum Beispiel ein Poti (Spannungsteiler) am Analogeingang dienen, alternativ (natürlich dann ohne "Feedback" für den Benutzer über den eingestellten Wert) zwei Taster, ein Taster erhöht den Sollwert um ein halbes Grad, der andere verringert den Sollwert entsprechend.
Terminal ist gerade im Fall eines html-fähigen Controllers (wie z.B. dem 750-841 von Wago) auch denkbar, da tut's u.U. auch ein PDA für 350 Euros.
Und bei noch verbleibenden Fragen kann sicher auch jemand im Forum helfen.

Ende nächsten Jahres kann ich vielleicht auch mit etwas Praxiserfahrungen dienen, meine 750-841 Starterkits sind bereits eingetroffen.


----------



## smoe (29 Dezember 2005)

Ich bin auch am Überlegen wie das bei meinen eigenen Um-Neubau aussehn soll. Ich werde eine SPS einsetzen. Die Parameter der Einzelraumregelung werden über die zentralen Terminals eingestellt. Ein Verstellung direkt im Raum würde bedeuten das in jeden Raum eine Anzeige der Isttemp. und was zum Verstellen vorhanden ist. Dann wird es gleich um einiges teuerer. Wenn jemand zu kalt ist, dann soll er die paar Meter zum Terminal gehn.

Ausser ich finde kleine Touch-Terminals die schön einzubauen, günstig an die Steuerung anzubinden und bezahlbar sind.


----------



## EFI (18 Juli 2006)

*Wago 750*

Hallo Leute,

so schnell vergeht die Zeit. Ende 2004, 4 Monate vor unserem Hausbau war ich das letzte mal hier auf der Suche nach einer Idee für unsere Haussteuerung. Da die Zeit beim bauen knapp wurde, fiel die Wahl auf eine S7 weil ich mich damit am besten auskannte. Ich habe eine Sternförmige, zentrale Verkabelung gewählt (>6000m NYM, meistens 5x1,5) und im Keller im Server/Elektroraum einen Rittal-Schaltschrank montiert, in dem all Anschlüsse vom Haus zusammen laufen. Anfangs war ich mit der S7 auch gut bedient. Die Probleme fingen an, als ich etwas "links und rechts vom Tellerrand" schauen wollte. Wie binde ich einen PC als übergeordnetes Steuerelement ein? Wie ein (mehrere) Touch-LCD's? Wie schließe ich 35 Temperaturgeber an? Und und und, Fragen über Fragen und keine Antworten. Bis mich ein Bekannter auf die Wago 750 "gestubst" hat. Ein Traum, für einen Programmierer. Mittlerweile habe ich von den 168 Eingängen und den 168 Ausgängen der S7 ca. ein Drittel auf die Wago umgelegt (die beiden Steuerungen teilen sich mittlerweile den Steuerungsteil des Schaltschrankes) und bin überglücklich damit. Von jedem PC im Haus (und über VPN auch von Remote, wenn ich geschäftlich unterwegs bin) kann ich die einzelnen Aktuatoren (Lich, PC's, Jalousien) über einen niedlichen GUI fernsteuern. Ich habe jetzt in der Wago ca. genau so viele I/O's wie in der S7 und bin preislich bei ca. 40% des Preises den ich für die S7 gelöhnt habe. Dabei habe ich mir den Luxus gegönnt noch zwei TCP-Kopfstationen als Ersatz hinzulegen. Unterm Strich kann ich die Steuerung nur empfehlen, wenn man in der Lage ist sich das ein- oder andere selbst zu programmieren.

Gruß, EFI


----------



## Ralle (19 Juli 2006)

Wozu ist das Ganze nun gut gewesen, steuerst du deine Jalousien und dein Licht aus dem Urlaub, stellst du 12 mal täglich neue Raumtemperaturen ein. Ok, es ist schick, modern, aber ist es nun wirklich richtig nützlich und vor allem lohnt der Aufwand? Gut, al ich gebaut habe war das Ganze auch noch nicht soweit, aber in 20,30 oder 40 Jahren möchte ich nicht in deiner Haut stecken, wenn die Steuerung den Geist aufgibt, kein Ersatz da ist, oder du nicht meht fit genug (Tschuldige, jeder wird älter) um das Ganze umzupopeln. Am besten finde ich immer noch die gute alte Verkabelung, ich trau keinem PC ehrlich  .


----------



## Werner54 (19 Juli 2006)

*Lauflicht*

@Ralle
es geht doch nichts über ein richtiges Lauflicht, d.h. wenn das Außenlicht im gesamten Vorgarten mitläuft und anschließend im Treppenhaus hoch bis in den 2. Stock, da staunen die Nachbarn, das haben die nicht!


----------



## EFI (20 Juli 2006)

*Paradigma*

@Ralle
Nicht böse sein, aber wenn die gesamte Menschheit so gedacht hätte ... is klar, nee?

Aus Deinem Kommentar kann ich entnehmen, daß Dir ein wenig die Einfälle fehlen, was man mit einer solchen Steuerung alles anstellen kann. Dabei reicht die Palette von purem Luxus (hat man aber füher zu 'elektrischem Licht' auch mal gesagt) zu durchaus extrem nützlichen Dingen. 
- Wetterabhängige (Licht, Temp, Sonne, Wind) Jalusien- und Lichtprogramme
- (gedimmte) Lichverfolgung wenn man Nachts mal muss (gut für Kiddis)
- geschaltete Steckdosen für 
    - Nachtlichter im Kinderzimmer
    - Aquarium
    - Stereo/TV etc. im Wohnzimmer kpl. ein/ausschaltbar (Ruhestrom)
    - Stehlampen, die man ganz normal über Taster an der Wand schalten kann
    - PC's, Drucker, Fax die (auch remote) ein/ausgeschaltet werden können

Ich könnte Stunden so weiter machen ... mach' ich aber nicht. Sicher muß jeder für sich allein entscheiden wie oder was er macht. Ich bin halt den Weg gegangen. 

Die Art übrigens, wie ich die Steuerung installiert und die Software programmiert habe, macht es sehr leicht möglich auf ein ganz anderes System umzusteigen, z.B. auf I/O-Karten für den PC. Wer weiß, vielliecht stelle ich mir einfach so eine Kiste hin und wenn meine letzte Reserve-Wago-Karte den Geist aufgibt werden die grauen Gehirnszellen wieder reaktiviert (die, wie ich glaube, bei mir nie zur Ruhe kommen werden)  und die 'neue' Steuerung wird eingepflanzt. Zu guter letzt ist das ganze auch noch so implementiert, daß ein Elektriker (im Falle meines Ablebens) das ganze auf "passiv" umbauen kann. Dann kommen die (geilen) 5mm-Relais raus und dafür Eltakos rein. Die Steckdosen werde ganz ordinär einfach auf 240V gelegt und schon hat mein ein "nicht automatisiertes Haus".

Grüße


----------



## edison (20 Juli 2006)

EFI schrieb:
			
		

> @Ralle
> Ich könnte Stunden so weiter machen ...


 
Doch, bitte - Sammle noch Ideen, möchte auch eine S7 einsetzen


----------



## Werner29 (21 Juli 2006)

Hi,

Wir haben in unserem Bürogebäude folgende Funktion eingebaut:
wenn ein beliebiger Lichtschalter im Haus 5 Sekunden gedrückt wird, dann
bekommt er Master-Funktionalität, das heisst man kann mit diesem
Lichtschalter alle Lichter im Haus löschen. Das ist sehr praktisch, wenn man
abends als letzter aus dem Haus geht.

Bernhard


----------



## EFI (23 Juli 2006)

@Werner29

Ha, das ist ja witzig. So ähnliche Sachen habe ich auch einprogrammiert. Bei mir gibt es eine Masterfunktion für die Jalousien. Ich habe ganz konventionell Busch-Jaeger Doppel-Taster verbaut. In der Regel 3x(2) an jeder Tür. Die unteren davon sind jeweils  für die Jalousien (auf/ab) programmiert. Hinter jeder Schalter (Taster) Kombination habe ich noch einen Piezo-Piepser (24V) eingebaut und ihn mit einem kleinen Aufkleber "leise" gemacht, da die Ursprungslautstärke etwas zu nervig war. Die Funktion ist jetzt die, daß wenn beide Taster (Auf/Ab) zugleich gedrück werden, ertönt nach einer Sekunde ein Piepser, nach jeder weitern Sekunde noch einer. Die Piepser bedeuten: 1=Raum, 2=Etage, 3=Haus. Wenn man nach dem entsprechenden Pieps-Signal die beiden Taster loslässt, sind sie für die entsprechende Funktion (Raum, Etage,Haus) "programmiert". danach kann man ganz normal mut auf/ab die jeweiligen Jalousien öffnen und schließen. Die Funktion "Raum" ist bei uns im Wohnzimmer sinnvoll, wo 4 Jalousien sind. Nach 10 Sekunden "nichtbetätigung" kommen zwei kurze Piepse als Signal, daß der nicht programmierte Modus wieder hergestellt ist. Ebenso wenn man beide Taster noch einmal zusammen kurz drückt. Der Piezo-Piepser hat übrigens auch noch andere Funktionen, ist also nicht nur für die Jalousien gedacht.

Gruß, Enrico


----------



## kpeter (28 Juli 2006)

EFI schrieb:
			
		

> @Ralle
> Die Art übrigens, wie ich die Steuerung installiert und die Software programmiert habe, macht es sehr leicht möglich auf ein ganz anderes System umzusteigen, z.B. auf I/O-Karten für den PC. Wer weiß, vielliecht stelle ich mir einfach so eine Kiste hin und wenn meine letzte Reserve-Wago-Karte den Geist aufgibt werden die grauen Gehirnszellen wieder reaktiviert (die, wie ich glaube, bei mir nie zur Ruhe kommen werden) und die 'neue' Steuerung wird eingepflanzt. Zu guter letzt ist das ganze auch noch so implementiert, daß ein Elektriker (im Falle meines Ablebens) das ganze auf "passiv" umbauen kann. Dann kommen die (geilen) 5mm-Relais raus und dafür Eltakos rein. Die Steckdosen werde ganz ordinär einfach auf 240V gelegt und schon hat mein ein "nicht automatisiertes Haus".
> 
> Grüße


 
hallöchen

Mal eine ganz andere Frage 

Bist du verheiratet ???

Was tut denn deine Frau wenn deine Steuerung abstürzt und du nicht da bist .
Im Dunkeln sitzen und auf denn Postboten warten *fg*

Oder was macht sie mit euren Haus wenn es dich mal nicht mehr geben sollte, einen neuen Programmierer heiraten.

Meine Kommentare nicht falsch verstehen.
Ich hab die selben Probleme und hab überall Manuelle überbrückungen zusätzlich eingebaut aber was soll man sonst machen.


----------



## HDD (28 Juli 2006)

Hi,
also ich bin auch für Automatisierung im Wohnbereich aber wenn dann mit einem geeigneten System. Wenn ich schon lese > 6000m NYM es gibt auch Systeme die es besser können
z.B. www.lcn.de .

HDD


----------



## EFI (31 Juli 2006)

kpeter schrieb:
			
		

> hallöchen
> 
> Mal eine ganz andere Frage
> 
> ...



- für die 24V DC habe ich zwei Netzteile eingebaut, die sich gegenseitig via Relais bei Ausfall einschalten, in meinem Hobbyraum 'hängt' am 24V-Bus noch ein Labornetzteil auf 24V eingestellt das manuell zuschaltbar ist (24V noch nie vorgekommen)
- Wago-Karten-Tausch habe ich mit meiner Frau trainiert (noch nie vorgekommen)
- PC mit Steuerung(-ssoftware) im 19"-Rack gibt es doppelt, einer als "cold-standby", d.h. sollte der Steuerungsrechner den Geist aufgeben >> auschalten >> neuen einschalten (kein umstöpseln nötig, Maus/Keyboard an KVM)

Ich habe die Steuerung bewusst auch auch diesen Gründen so einfach wie möglich gehalten. Völlig klar, ein Austausch bspw. einer 'aktiven' Komponente, wie z.B. eines Schalt- und Dimmodules in einer UP-Dose wäre gefährlich und nicht ratsam. Aber solche Probleme gibt es bei meiner Steuerung auch nicht  und deswegen entfällt dieses Problem.


----------



## EFI (31 Juli 2006)

HDD schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> also ich bin auch für Automatisierung im Wohnbereich aber wenn dann mit einem geeigneten System. Wenn ich schon lese > 6000m NYM es gibt auch Systeme die es besser können
> z.B. www.lcn.de .
> 
> HDD



Na, da höre ich ja den ganz erfahrenen Home-Automatisierer heraus. Ich denke Du hast ein System auf (bspw. LCN) derart aufgebaut. Und dann damit ca. 50 Steckdosen + ca. 50 * Deckenbeleuchtung + 15 * Rollos automatisiert. Dann noch ca. 20 * Module in den Wandtaster/schalter-blöcken. Hmm, Summa summarum denke ich springt dabei ein Kleinwagen heraus. Weiterhin bist Du auf Gedeih und Verderb an den Hersteller gebunden, beim Wechsel auf ein anderes System wird wieder ein Kleinwagen fällig. Die Flexibilität, hmm, na ja, lese meine anderen Beiträge und vergleiche selbst. So, und jetzt bitte noch die Definition für "geeignetes System".


----------



## Ralle (31 Juli 2006)

EFI schrieb:
			
		

> - für die 24V DC habe ich zwei Netzteile eingebaut, die sich gegenseitig via Relais bei Ausfall einschalten, in meinem Hobbyraum 'hängt' am 24V-Bus noch ein Labornetzteil auf 24V eingestellt das manuell zuschaltbar ist (24V noch nie vorgekommen)
> - Wago-Karten-Tausch habe ich mit meiner Frau trainiert (noch nie vorgekommen)
> - PC mit Steuerung(-ssoftware) im 19"-Rack gibt es doppelt, einer als "cold-standby", d.h. sollte der Steuerungsrechner den Geist aufgeben >> auschalten >> neuen einschalten (kein umstöpseln nötig, Maus/Keyboard an KVM)


 
Na ja, ehrlich, ich will abends heimkommen und andere Sachen mit meiner Frau trainieren . Außerdem bin ich froh, wenn ich nach dem Tag keinen PC mehr anschauen muß. Mir reicht es schon, daß ich ständig für das Wohl meines Laptop sorgen muß, da wär mit ein PC und noch ein Backup-PC einfach zu viel. Irgendwann hab ich mich wahrscheinlich in dieser Beziehung schon ausgespielt  .


----------



## Vicky (1 August 2006)

@EFI:


> ... Dann kommen die (geilen) 5mm-Relais raus ...


Was sind denn das für welche ? 
- Hersteller / Typ / Preis 
- Mit Handbetätigung ?

gibt's denn irgendwo ein Bild von Deinem Schrank ?


----------



## MSB (1 August 2006)

Finder Serie 38
Phoenix Contact PLC Serie
Bis auf die Tatsache das die einen grün und die anderen blau sind absolut identisch.

Allerdings KEINE Handbedienung.

Vielleicht gibt es aber auch noch andere


----------



## cpu224 (26 August 2006)

hallo
ist nicht ein Bussystem wie zB. LCN viel einfacher und günstiger wie eine SPS?
Auch die Anbindung an PC und Terminals ist hier viel günstiger.


----------



## hugo (29 August 2006)

*freie bibliothek*

zum thema gebäudeautomation solltest du dir die freie bibliothek von oscat
http://www.oscat.de ansehen


----------



## Eckart (3 September 2006)

Hallo,
falls du dich für die Wago module entscheidest !!
Ich habe noch ein paar Module Kostengünstig abzugeben.


----------

